# Spider ID Please :)



## Jay091 (Sep 7, 2014)

Hi, i got given this as a surprise pet as I've been wanting one for a long time, could someone please tell me the exact species ?

Thanks


----------



## Bushman (Sep 7, 2014)

It looks like an Australian Tarantula to me.


----------



## Jay091 (Sep 7, 2014)

sorry, yer i know its a Aus bird eating spider ( Tarantula ) i just wanted to know the actual type it is


----------



## Bushman (Sep 7, 2014)

My best guess is _Phlogius crassipes, a_s the front legs appear to be thicker than the rest_. _Have a look and see if this is the case.


----------



## Jay091 (Sep 7, 2014)

That was my first thought as well, i just wanted to know if anyone knew for sure.


----------



## luzek (Dec 1, 2014)

This is definitely not a phlogius species. Its a selenotypus sp. for certain, maybe a sp. "gemfields", but without more images its hard to say. hope thats a help if your still seeking an ID.


----------



## jongroom74 (Dec 1, 2014)

I would say selenotypus i had one for 5yrs ..... great find 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## richoman_3 (Dec 1, 2014)

selenotypus nebo/gemfields


----------



## Klaery (Dec 1, 2014)

As others have said this is a _Selenotypus_ _sp_. I'll back Nick with the "gemfields" call too. 

Better add reasons though as per the forum rules - which also say don't reply if you are just guessing.

* Fourth legs longer than forelegs
* Large piloerect bristles on back two pairs of legs
* Caput (head region on carapace) highly elevated
* Fovea (line on thorax) is wider than ocular tubercle
* Elongated/ovular abdomen

I will also add that leg I is always thicker and stronger than leg IV in _Selenotholus_ when compared to _Selenotypus_ and so should not alone be used as an indicator of _Phlogius._


----------



## Porkbones (Dec 1, 2014)

Klaery said:


> As others have said this is a _Selenotypus_ _sp_. I'll back Nick with the "gemfields" call too.
> 
> Better add reasons though as per the forum rules - which also say don't reply if you are just guessing.
> 
> ...




Great answer


----------



## Toms wildlife (Jul 6, 2018)

It’s a selenotypus sp. maybe Nebo or gemfields


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 6, 2018)

Why have you opened a thread that is three and half years old in which a positive ID was made, with highly detailed reasons provided, and simply repeated the correct ID?


----------

